# البرنامج التعليمى HeTac لتعلم مجال الهيدروليك



## شريف خليفه (30 مارس 2009)

البرنامج التعليمى الحصرى HeTac لتعلم مجال الهيدروليك 

البرنامج رائع فى تعليم مجال الدوائر الهيدروليكية والمبادئ الأساسية فى تعلم الهيدروليك

يشرح ماهو الهيدروليك إستخداماته والنظريات القائم عليه والقوانين
يشرح الأجزاء المكونه لدوائر الهيدروليك *hydraulic *
*pumps ,hydraulic motors ,valves, actuators, accoumulators ,cylinders*

*أنواع controller*
*والعديد والشرح مدعم بالصور وبالفيديو والميزه ان الشرح بسيط*
*وجئنا للتحميل هنا المشكله*
*البرنامج تجريبى لمدة 30 يوم واذا وجد احد اى شيئ عن سيريال خاص بالبرنامج أو كراك يكون مشكوور*

*اضغط اسفله للتحميل*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/29862854/3b541e79/Hydraulic_circuits.html*



*الموقع الرسمى للبرنامج*​
http://www.hetacfluidpower.com/

*لتنزيل آخر إصدار أيضاً من الموقع الرسمى نسخه تجريبيه*​

للأمانه منقول لتعم الفائده


----------



## احمد كباكا (30 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخى العزيز على خدماتك


----------



## شريف خليفه (30 مارس 2009)

على ايه يا عم ربنا يخليك لينا


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (30 مارس 2009)

اللة يحفظك على هذة المجود الطيب واللة مليون مشكورررررررررررررررررررر من اليمن تخصص هدروليك وحنشرة علي الطلاب ولك الاجر انشاء اللة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 مارس 2009)

شكر الله لك ، واثابك على مشاركتك.


----------



## م زياد حسن (30 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا البرنامج و جاري التحميل


----------



## شريف خليفه (31 مارس 2009)

عزام محمد عمر ناجي قال:


> اللة يحفظك على هذة المجود الطيب واللة مليون مشكورررررررررررررررررررر من اليمن تخصص هدروليك وحنشرة علي الطلاب ولك الاجر انشاء اللة


 
ربنا يخليك يا مهندس واحنا بنعمل لنا ولكم واللى عنده حاجة ما يبخلش ع الناس التانيه ونحتسب الاجر عند الله 



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> شكر الله لك ، واثابك على مشاركتك.


 
شكرا على ردك د.محمد باشراحيل



م زياد حسن قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا البرنامج و جاري التحميل


 
لا شكر على واجب م زياد حسن وارجو الافاده للجميع


----------



## ربيع المصري (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا اخي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (1 أبريل 2009)

ممتاز والف شكر لك اخي.....


----------



## يحيى الصبى (1 أبريل 2009)

نشكرك على هذا المجهود


----------



## ايمن الكبره (2 أبريل 2009)

* جزاك الله خيراا وبارك لك​*


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (2 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## cogGr (4 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا البرنامج;**جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (5 أبريل 2009)

تسلم كلك ذوق والله يوفقك


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطائر الأبيض (7 أبريل 2009)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكورينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## عاطف ماضى (8 أبريل 2009)

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بارك الله لك أخى الكريم وأن شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك
*


----------



## eng_sadlab (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيل
ممكن السريال


----------



## حاتم العوكلي (22 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومزيدا من التألق


----------



## تمكروز (13 مايو 2009)

مشكور على البر نا مج


----------



## senuors (14 مايو 2009)

مشكور علي مجهودك
جزاك الله خير


----------



## fadi kabes (14 مايو 2009)

مشكور يا اخي و ربي لا يحرمك من الجنة


----------



## eng haytham (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (14 مايو 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## شريف خليفه (15 مايو 2009)

اشكركم كللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللكم على ردودكم وانا ما عملت الا لكم ثانكس فيرى ماتش


----------



## ahmed morshidy (15 مايو 2009)

برنامج رائع جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yasser_aboeyad (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## الجدى (14 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## kindheart186 (16 أبريل 2010)

لك كل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## kindheart186 (16 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور علي مجهودك
جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## م نوفل الملاح (5 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا , ونتمنى ممن لديه نسخة غير تجريبية افادتنا بها


----------



## رامزشوقي (6 مايو 2010)

shanks


----------



## mahmoud younis (6 مايو 2010)

ياجماعه انا فى تالته ومش عارف هاخد مشروع ايه السنه الجايه ومتلخبط اوى
ممكن حد يقولى اعمل ايه
انا محتار بين الهيدروليك والتكييف وبجد مش عارف اعمل ايه


----------



## الحبيب الحسين (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على المجهود الرائع


----------



## caman (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكوررررررررررر*

مشكور كل من اسهم في تقديم البرنامج


----------



## المهندس ط (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يحفظكم شكرا


----------



## المهندس ط (24 أكتوبر 2010)

هذا البرنامج لا يعمل ولايتحمل


----------



## المهندس ط (24 أكتوبر 2010)

:87::87::87:هذا البرنامج لا يعمل ولايتحمل


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخى العزيز على خدماتك


----------



## Hany salem (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا يا اخي وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## silent_killer (4 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## mohammadjaber (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

البرنامج رائع و حملته من الموقع الرئيسي بس يعمل بسرعة


----------



## عارف النعمان (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرن التعونكم معنا نحن الطلاب


----------



## كرم الحمداني (20 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engineer sameer (21 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saleh000000 (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمدعبده العفيفي (13 أغسطس 2011)

البرنامج لا يعمل ايه السبب لست ادري


----------



## بدوي محي (6 يناير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------

